# Ayuda con el tip31



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 3, 2007)

holas saben q yo compre un tip31c y quiero saber si es igual al tip31???o sea quiero hacer este circuito pero lo prove y no funciona.otra pregunta,¿a la ficha jack la devo conectar a donde van los parlantes?gracias y espero sus respuestas


----------



## jona (Ago 3, 2007)

hola
el tip 31 y el tip 31c son lo mismo:
3 ampere- 40-100v- 40w-NPN
en cuanto al circuito es sencillo deberia andar,revisa si conectate los led con la polaridad correcta.
si no me equivoco esto es un circuito vumetro,usado para nivel de audio,si es asi el mismo se conectaria adentro de el amplificador o equipo de audio,donde la señal es constantemente igual,osea si el volumen esta bajo o alto el ritmo de los leds seran igual siempre,caso contrario al de conectarlo a la salida(parlantes)pues al variar el nivel de audio(volumen)los leds variaran tambien,encendiendose menos.
el circuito lo hiciste vos o lo sacaste de alguna lado,donde ya este provado que ande?
saludos


----------



## JV (Ago 3, 2007)

Tengo que decir que no es tan asi jona. El subfijo indica la tension de trabajo, si mal no recuerdo el TIP31 es de 40V, el TIP31A es de 60V, el TIP31B es de 80V y el TIP31C es de 100V, O sea, son lo mismo en cuanto a corriente, pero hay que tener cuidado donde se usa.

Saludos..


----------



## jona (Ago 3, 2007)

hola JV:
gracias por aclararmelo,me confundi y admito el error
revisando bien encontre que los datos que diste son correctos,ahi van.
TIP 31   40V
TIP 31A 60V
TIP 31B 80V
TIP 31C 100V.
estos datos son iguales para el TIP 32,tambien dependiendo de su letra.
pero la corriente que soporta es de 3 ampere.
saludos gracias por aclararmelo y mil disculpas por la confucion cometida.
salute


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 5, 2007)

ok gracias por los aportes!saben q lo prove con el reproductor de DVD y funciona de maravilla pero en el equipo no.yo lo conecte a la salida de los parlates y no pasa nada.me podrian decir en que parte del equipo de musica se lo conecta para que funcione???gracias


----------



## mredwin74 (Abr 12, 2013)

Hola, 
con repecto a la tension de trabajo para el tip31C quiere decir que la maxima es de 100 V y que se puede ocupar con un viltaje de por ejemplo 5 volt tambien?

De antemano gracias


----------



## DavidMJ (Abr 12, 2013)

mredwin74 dijo:


> Hola,
> con repecto a la tension de trabajo para el tip31C quiere decir que la maxima es de 100 V y que se puede ocupar con un viltaje de por ejemplo 5 volt tambien?
> 
> De antemano gracias



No, porque en la configuracion de la imagen los LEDs estan en serie, asi que con 5V solo lograras hacerlo funcionar con 2 LEDs, porque como bien pone la imagen cada LED consume 3V. 12/4=3V  5/4= 1.25v no alumbrarian.

Salu2



luis_elpibeorellana dijo:


> ok gracias por los aportes!saben q lo prove con el reproductor de DVD y funciona de maravilla pero en el equipo no.yo lo conecte a la salida de los parlates y no pasa nada.me podrian decir en que parte del equipo de musica se lo conecta para que funcione???gracias



Podria ser porque sistema de sonido del equipo no tiene suficiente potencia para excitar el TIP31, a diferencia del DVD, pruebalo en el equipo pero con el volumen al maximo a ver que tal.

Salu2


----------

